# Campus PD=Common sense Carbines!



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes! Finally a Campus Chief with Brains and Balls!!!!!! Screw you Marty Walsh, and shame on you Bill!!!!!
Northeastern Police to use semiautomatic rifles, despite Boston Police disapproval


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

What is the rationale for Commissioner Evans and Mayor Walsh not wanting their officers to carry rifles, especially gives the events around the world in the last couple of years?

Evans is quoted in the article as saying, "We're highly trained." If that's the case, why can't he "highly train" his officers with rifles and allow them to do their jobs more safely?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> What is the rational for Commissioner Evans and Mayor Walsh not wanting their officers to carry rifles, especially gives the events around the world in the last couple of years?
> 
> Evans is quoted in the article as saying, "We're highly trained." If that's the case, why can't he "highly train" his officers with rifles and allow them to do their jobs more safely?


Liberal city, USA.

They're more afraid of public perception, than anything else.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Don't worry boston has "gun cars"...... welcome to modern policing..... in 1956

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MiamiVice said:


> Don't worry boston has "gun cars"...... welcome to modern policing..... in 1956


I know this is a rhetorical statement but: shouldn't every police car be a "gun car."


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Boston police officers could get higher-powered weapons - The Boston Globe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MiamiVice said:


> Boston police officers could get higher-powered weapons - The Boston Globe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Douchenozzles spouting off in every direction in that article, including a douche from the superior officers' union. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Screw Marty Walsh and Evans. NUPD does not answer to BPD, NUPD answers to their students, faculty and staff, and is responsible for their safety.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> I know this is a rhetorical statement but: shouldn't every police car be a "gun car."


You are absolutely right LA Copper, this whole concept of BPD 'gun cars' baffles me too.

Maybe Mr. Scribbles can explain it better?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Just hop into a time machine back to 1956-1961ish and the entire B.P.D. operations plan will make sense. Gun cars, motor guys are Swat not traffic, minimize everything major that occurs, screw the workers over (Quinn etc)


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Good for the neu chief. At least he had his priorities straight. I got a good kick out of the non support..i mean opinions from the bpd. What I find funny and they failed to mention from what I recall from my past campus days and I could be wrong is that there are several other large boston area campuses that have long guns. This isn't new. Or just to neu. Admins both public and in private instituations thst emply ft leo's. Mine included should worry less about perception and take a good look at the reality. The public whos opinions they are so concerned about don't vote anyway. and the future that is rapidly upon us isn't looking to good with the shit hitting the fan all over the us almost daily How quick they forget the marathon. That should have been the wake up call right there to do the right thing. Imo. The way things are headed everyone if your a cop in any type of enviorment should be armed. ...period... No exceptions... sorry for the long rant. Not taking care of people is my biggest pet peeve.

Sent from Samsung galaxy s4 mobile


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I believe UMass Boston has them and didn't see any gnashing of teeth by the mayor or BPD higher ups


----------



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

I really don't understand the argument against arming the campus pd's. Minutes to activate a response team during an active shooter is a LONG TIME, especially when you have a responding officers who know each other, have trained together and are cohesive. But, AR's are big and scary. And NUPD is apparently gonna act like a bunch of cowboys.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

carodo said:


> I really don't understand the argument against arming the campus pd's. Minutes to activate a response team during an active shooter is a LONG TIME, especially when you have a responding officers who know each other, have trained together and are cohesive. But, AR's are big and scary. And NUPD is apparently gonna act like a bunch of cowboys.


Nothing wrong with acting like that... 

If campus' can't figure out that they're a PRIME target for attacks, considering its a target rich, unarmed environment, then parents need to start assisting their kids in picking a more secure campus.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

pahapoika said:


> I believe UMass Boston has them and didn't see any gnashing of teeth by the mayor or BPD higher ups


BU and Wentworth have them. I know out in the burbs Bentley does as well. Christ when I work out in Podunk I have a patrol rifle, taser, less lethal shotgun, level 4 plate carrier, ballistic helmet and shield at my disposal. Had them for years, no one pays it any mind. I don't get what the big effing deal is.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

- I've heard nothing but great things about the new NEU Police Department Chief. He's bringing the department up to industry standards and is not hesitant to back his guys against BPD's crystal palace games - BPPA E Board games.
- The Menino anti-long gun / shotgun legacy has strongly infected the Walsh administration. Very disappointing and shocking that with what has occurred here in Massachusetts, let alone our country, that the gentle political touch is the play of the day for Boston. 
- The "gun car" patrols / responds to the entire city, every district, upon request or self-activation. Why would you not encourage the utilization of well trained police officers available for immediate response from the respective college / university main campus's wherein an active shooter-like incident occurs. Responding from a 10 at Santarpio's to the Huntington Avenue main campus where heavy fire power is required ain't happening within the vital time frame required for survival...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> Douchenozzles spouting off in every direction in that article, including a douche from the superior officers' union. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


Kervin is an out-of-touch, unrealistic PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And so is Marty and Bill E.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Good for NUPD! To add to this, Assumption College PD has rifles, level 4 plate carriers, and ballistic helmets in each cruiser. AND they train for active shooter incidents on a regular basis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they still have guys that work there that criticize how Troopers wear their covers?


----------



## NHPaul4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mass is absolutely ridiculous with the way they handle officer's having rifles.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Kervin is an out-of-touch, unrealistic PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And so is Marty and Bill E.


Kervin retired a year ago...........?????


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> I believe UMass Boston has them and didn't see any gnashing of teeth by the mayor or BPD higher ups


They sure do!


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

bok said:


> - I've heard nothing but great things about the new NEU Police Department Chief. He's bringing the department up to industry standards and is not hesitant to back his guys against BPD's crystal palace games - BPPA E Board games.
> - The Menino anti-long gun / shotgun legacy has strongly infected the Walsh administration. Very disappointing and shocking that with what has occurred here in Massachusetts, let alone our country, that the gentle political touch is the play of the day for Boston.
> - The "gun car" patrols / responds to the entire city, every district, upon request or self-activation. Why would you not encourage the utilization of well trained police officers available for immediate response from the respective college / university main campus's wherein an active shooter-like incident occurs. Responding from a 10 at Santarpio's to the Huntington Avenue main campus where heavy fire power is required ain't happening within the vital time frame required for survival...


Very well said!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

woodyd said:


> Which one? There is/was a Lt. Kervin in Operations, a Sgt. Kervin in MOP, and I believe others as well.


Jack.....the SOF (Superior Officers Federation) president


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bottom Line is that current Boston PD policy shows senior staff cannot afford to advocate for having their troops well equipped to protect the folks they serve.......or themselves. Politics is a bitch above the captain level.
I APPLAUD the common sense and timely decision by many of the "non traditional" and "higher education" L.E. agencies to enhance their ability to respond and protect their communities, all the while saying to Mayor Marty and BPD "go shit in your hats"!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think it's jealousy. "We can't have 'em, so why should these pseudo-cops have them? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa."

The better course of action for any police administrator with BALLS would be to say, "Look even a liberal institution, and in fact several, are taking the RIGHT course of action. Why in the hell aren't WE when WE are more likely to be engaged in some cataclysmic event than they will? I hold the Mayor accountable!"

That's what someone with balls would say. I used to have a certain amount of respect for Comm. Evans, but now I think he's the frail old woman he passes himself off as. Bitter disappointment and utter disgust.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

What could be intriguing is if something major does happen in and or around their campus and the NU officers break out their rifles, how will it effect the Boston officers' response? Let's face it, if something happens at the campus, "everyone and their mothers" are gonna respond, just like they did in Watertown and San Bernardino. It could get interesting.

What would be nice is if they could train together in the event a major incident does happen. (If they don't already do so.)

Hopefully the officers in that area will talk to each other so they have an informal understanding. Just because the big bosses don't get it doesn't mean the "little guys" don't.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hopefully for BPD's and the City of Boston's sake, they have a MOU in place with NEU.

I used so many acronyms that I feel like a fed now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Faculty oppose plan for semiautomatic rifles at Northeastern*
*60 faculty members signed letter to president*
Published 11:27 AM EST Dec 13, 2015 
http://www.wcvb.com/news/girl-who-lost-family-in-fire-has-1-wish-christmas-cards/36855098










BOSTON -A group of Northeastern University faculty members are speaking out against the school's plan to arm campus police with semiautomatic rifles.

The Boston Globe reports that 60 faculty members sent a letter to the university's president on Friday voicing concerns over the plan, which has also drawn criticism from students and city leaders, including Boston's police commissioner.

In their letter, professors wrote that the risk for misuse likely outweighs the protection benefits that come from using semiautomatic rifles. They added that the rifles could make some on the Boston campus feel less safe.

Faculty oppose plan for semiautomatic rifles at Northeastern


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

That didn't take long


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> That didn't take long


Give me a V...

Give me an A...

Give me a G...

Give me an I...

Give me an N...

Give me a dump truck full of sand...

Aw hell, you know the rest.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Awful highly paid for the level of ignorance they display.


Ivory tower syndrome.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Like the Faculty will ever see a long gun deployed in the field. The only time the long guns will be taken out of the cars/armory, will be for training or to active shooter scenario. Good news is that out of the 1,000 faculty members, only 60 are dumb enough to make a stink. They won't be complaining, when the next jihadist in their classroom decides to open up with a illegally obtained AK47 and starts wasting their class room.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

woodyd said:


> Unsurprisingly, ex-BPD Lt Tom Nolan is opposed to the availability of patrol rifles for NUPD. Check out his Twitter feed Tom Nolan (@ThomasNolan) on Twitter
> The man is a disgrace to BPD and the law enforcement profession in general. Probably ran to IA at the drop of a hat when he was on the job.


Wow! I am surprised and disgusted by his Twitter feed and the things he retweets. He seems like a rabidly anti-police leftist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I read a book a few years ago about Muslim college professors and how some of them have radical anti-USA feelings. I remember that the book noted a surprising number taught at NU. I am a graduate of NUCJ and I am not surprised.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

militia_man said:


> Wow! I am surprised and disgusted by his Twitter feed and the things he retweets. He seems like a rabidly anti-police leftist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His tweets were no different than most liberal hacks that I argue with on Twitter.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

woodyd said:


> Unsurprisingly, ex-BPD Lt Tom Nolan is opposed to the availability of patrol rifles for NUPD. Check out his Twitter feed Tom Nolan (@ThomasNolan) on Twitter
> The man is a disgrace to BPD and the law enforcement profession in general. Probably ran to IA at the drop of a hat when he was on the job.


According to his profile, he is a "professor" at Merrimack College. What the hell does he care if NUPD obtains long guns? Another hack that just road the pine and back stabbed to the top. Several colleges deploy long guns in response to active shooter scenarios. They don't just whip them out and play duck hunt.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> Hopefully for BPD's and the City of Boston's sake, they have a MOU in place with NEU.
> 
> I used so many acronyms that I feel like a fed now.


I don't think those even exist in Massachusetts, especially between municipal and private agencies.


----------

